# điều hòa không khí cho không gian -phòng ngủ- phòng khách hộ gia đình



## tranthibinh (29/4/22)

*Điều hòa treo tường - Điều hòa của mọi nhà*








Máy lạnh treo tường – dòng điều hòa được sử dụng phổ biến nhất, đáp ứng nhu cầu *điều hòa không khí* cho không gian: phòng ngủ, phòng khách hộ gia đình, văn phòng có diện tích nhỏ, …

*Máy lạnh treo tường* sở hữu ưu thế: nhỏ gọn dễ dàng lắp đặt; thuận tiện bảo trì; giá thành thấp; độ bền cao.

Các tính năng khác được tích hợp ở điều hòa treo tường: khả năng lọc không khí, khử mùi hôi, diệt vi khuẩn, cảm biến tiết kiệm điện, chế độ gió tự nhiên, có thể điều khiển bằng smartphone, dàn nóng có khả năng chịu được thời tiết khắc nghiệt, chế độ bảo vệ dòng điện.


Công suất 1HP thích hợp cho không gian phòng có diện tích dưới 15m2
Chế độ làm lạnh nhanh Powerful giúp căn phòng mát lạnh nhanh chóng
Chức năng hút ẩm giúp không gian phòng của bạn khô ráo, thoáng mát
Tiện lợi với chức năng hẹn giờ bật tắt máy, tự khởi động lại khi có điện
Điều hòa Daikin sử dụng gas R32 làm lạnh sâu, thân thiện với môi trường
 

*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKC25UAVMV - Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTF25UV1V/RF25UV1V gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKZ25VVMV/RKZ25VVMV-Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
14.850.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKA25VAVMV/RKA25VAVMV- Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
Liên hệ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin FTKB25WAVMV/RKB25WAVMV- Loại Tiêu chuẩn-Inverter gas R32*
*

*
9.850.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy lạnh treo tường FTKY25WAVMV/RKY25WAVMV - Inverter gas R32*
*

*
11.650.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

